# PROBLEMA video intel integrata DIRECT RENDERING[RISOLTO]

## 102376

ciao non so da che parte incominciare per installare correttamente i driver per la scheda video integrata intel del mio centrino 1,5!!

dove trovo i driver?? come devo configurare  X11?Last edited by 102376 on Sat May 14, 2005 1:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

un po' poche informazioni... tipo il modello di scheda...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ti consiglio di cercare nel forum usando come chiave di ricerca il modello della tua scheda prima di aprire un nuovo topic  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## 102376

intel 82852 / 82855 questa è la mia scheda grafica , ma non so che opzione attivare nel kernel!!!

----------

## Cazzantonio

hai provato a guardare nel posto più ovvio? (Device-drivers----> Graphics support)

comunque penso che in realtà tu stia cercando i drivers di xorg....

In ogni caso fai come ti ho detto, cerca sul forum!

----------

## 102376

devo abilitare l accellerazione grafica!!

ho gia trovo una guida, ma ho preoblemi per il driver

capito??? ho cercato nel forum ma nulla

che mi possa interessare 

non c'è il supporto per la mia scheda!!!, 

Character devices --->

  <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

  [*] Intel 440LX/BX/GX and I815/I820/I830M/I830MP/I840/I845/I850/I860 support

(Selezionate il vostro chipset, non quello dell'esempio.)

  [ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No spetta quello e' AGP non il driver della scheda video. Infatti se selezioni

```
                                  <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  

                                  < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+       

                                  < >   ATI Rage 128       

                                  < >   ATI Radeon       

                                  < >   Intel I810                   

                                  <*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G               

                                  < >   Matrox g200/g400                                         

                                  < >   SiS video cards            
```

----------

## federico

Inoltre nell'xorg.conf :

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Video"

    Driver      "i810"

    VendorName  "Intel Corp."

    BoardName   "852GM/852GME/855GM/855GME Chipset Graphics Controller"

    ChipSet     "852GM/855GM"

EndSection

```

----------

## 102376

ho seguito la guida https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-336430.html, poi ho seguito le vostre indicazioni ma nulla da fare non funziona l accelerazioen grafica

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se hai messo come modulo io proverei a mettere tutto build-in

----------

## 102376

scusa ma non capisco,  io non ho messo come modulo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zocram wrote:*   

> scusa ma non capisco,  io non ho messo come modulo

 

Ok allora nulla

----------

## 102376

ma come risolvo???? .... non mi attiva l accelerazione hardaware 3d! ho configurato tutto nel xorg.conf e ugualmente nel kernel che faccio???

----------

## 102376

disperato qualcuno che è riuscito a configurare la scheda video della intel ?? please aiuto

----------

## mc619

beh per cominciare dovresti postare gli errori che ti da.... 

poi posti il tuo xorg.conf 

e infine la sezione relativa alla grafica del tuo kernel

poi vediamo qual'è il problema

----------

## 102376

errori nessuno !! L X funziona, ma quando faccio glxinfo : mi dice che il rendering non funziona!!!!

quindi non è accellerato il mio pc!!

il mio file xorg è

```
Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

   Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

#

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "it"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

 #   Identifier  "Mouse2"

  #  Driver      "mouse"

   # Option      "Protocol"      "IMPS/2"

    #Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse"

    #Option      "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "asus"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-100

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

#Section "Device"

 #  Identifier  "Standard VGA"

  #VendorName   "Unknown"

 #BoardName     "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

  #  Chipset    "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

 #   Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

#EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

 Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Video"

    Driver      "i810"

    VendorName  "Intel Corp."

      BoardName   "852GM/852GME/855GM/855GME Chipset Graphics Controller"

    ChipSet "852GM/855GM"

    #VideoRam    65536

     #Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Video"

    Monitor     "asus"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

io ho un kernel2.6.10

mentre ho abilitato questo nel kernel (è un pezzo del file .conf)

```

 CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I810=y

CONFIG_DRM_I830=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

```

----------

## 102376

```

 --- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                                              │ │

  │ │                     < >   ALI chipset support                                                                   │ │

  │ │                     < >   ATI chipset support                                                                   │ │

  │ │                     < >   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support                                            │ │

  │ │                     < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support                                              │ │

  │ │                     ---   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support                                     │ │

  │ │                     <*>   Intel i865 chipset support                                                            │ │

  │ │                     < >   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support                                                 │ │

  │ │                     < >   SiS chipset support                                                                   │ │

  │ │                     < >   Serverworks LE/HE chipset support                                                     │ │

  │ │                     < >   VIA chipset support                                                                   │ │

  │ │                     < >   Transmeta Efficeon support                                                            │ │

  │ │                     [*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)                         │ │

  │ │                     < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+                                                                 │ │

  │ │                     < >   3dlabs GMX 2000                                                                       │ │

  │ │                     < >   ATI Rage 128                                                                          │ │

  │ │                     < >   ATI Radeon                                                                            │ │

  │ │                     <*>   Intel I810                                                                            │ │

  │ │                     <*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i830 driver)  --->                              │ │

  │ │                     < >   Matrox g200/g400                                                                      │ │

  │ │                     < >   SiS video cards                                                                       │ │

  │ │                     < > ACP Modem (Mwave) support                                                               │ │

  │ │                     < > RAW driver (/dev/raw/rawN) (OBSOLETE)                                                   │ │

  │ │                     [ ] HPET - High Precision Event Timer       

```

forse si capisce meglio

----------

## 102376

su

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Quote:*   

> su

 

guarda che non siamo qui a rispondere alle tue domande a comando. siamo tutte persone che hanno problemi (per lo meno in ambito informatico) e che cercano di risolverle dandosi una mano. il tuo modo di fare molto sgarbato e comunque non corrispondente alla netiquette del forum è alquanto fastidioso. quindi ti pregherei ti darti una calmata. grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> guarda che non siamo qui a rispondere alle tue domande a comando. siamo tutte persone che hanno problemi (per lo meno in ambito informatico) e che cercano di risolverle dandosi una mano. il tuo modo di fare molto sgarbato e comunque non corrispondente alla netiquette del forum è alquanto fastidioso. quindi ti pregherei ti darti una calmata. grazie

 

Concordo a pieno quindi ripeto a zocram di darsi una calmata, sicuramente se continui cosi' nessuno sara' disposto ad aiutarti.

Ora passiamo al tuo problema, dubito che il driver della tua scheda si chiami i810 se c'e' la distinzione nel kernel prova a mettere i830

----------

## 102376

che problema c'è? cosa ho fatto ? ho solo scritto quello che mi ha detto mc619 *Quote:*   

> beh per cominciare dovresti postare gli errori che ti da....
> 
> poi posti il tuo xorg.conf
> 
> e infine la sezione relativa alla grafica del tuo kernel
> ...

 

solo perchè ho scritto "su" mi dite di stare calmo!! ma stiamo scherzando...... non mi sembra di avere fatto nulla di male !!! inziate voi a rimanere calmi!!!

----------

## 102376

ora per rispondere a fedeliallalinea : o modificato il  kernel e levato i810 , poi modifico il file xorg.conf con quel driver???

----------

## GhePeU

 *zocram wrote:*   

> 
> 
> solo perchè ho scritto "su" mi dite di stare calmo!! ma stiamo scherzando...... non mi sembra di avere fatto nulla di male !!! inziate voi a rimanere calmi!!!

 

è quello il problema

niente sequenze di post, niente "UP", "SU", "SONO DISPERATO", "VI REGALO MIA SORELLA SE MI DATE UNA MANO", e soprattutto non tutto questo nel giro di neanche 4 ore

come da linee guida del forum, peraltro... perchè le hai lette, vero?

----------

## 102376

un altra cosa che cosa mette su /dev/agpgart??? nella configurazione che ho postato ho inserito intel i865?? va bene ? perchè non ce ne sono altri!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zocram wrote:*   

> non mi sembra di avere fatto nulla di male !!! inziate voi a rimanere calmi!!!

 

Ok allora visto che non ti e' ben chiara la storia riporto i tuoi post

ore 1:53

 *Quote:*   

> ma come risolvo???? .... non mi attiva l accelerazione hardaware 3d! ho configurato tutto nel xorg.conf e ugualmente nel kernel che faccio???

 

ore 3:05

 *Quote:*   

> disperato qualcuno che è riuscito a configurare la scheda video della intel ?? please aiuto

 

ore 4:45

 *Quote:*   

> su

 

Qunado le linee guida dicono

 *Quote:*   

> 8. Non stressate - Per favore, tenete le critiche al minimo, cercate di essere costruttivi e di basare i vostri interventi su fatti e ragionamenti. Non trasformate i vostri post in un blog con il solo scopo di mantenere alto il topic, a preferenza editate l'ultimo post. Sequenze di post inutili che non aggiungono novità significative non saranno tollerate 

 

Inoltre la niquette riporta

 *Quote:*   

>     * Non essere impazienti
> 
>         Non possiamo aspettarci di ricevere sempre una risposta immediata. Solo in teoria i messaggi in rete viaggiano "alla velocità della luce". Il percorso non è semplice, spesso è tortuoso. Un messaggio può arrivare in pochi minuti o parecchie ore. Talvolta un "ingorgo" in nodo della rete può causare un ritardo di giorni. Non tutti leggono frequentemente la loro mailbox. Non tutti hanno computer portatili o sistemi di collegamento "fuori sede". Ognuno ha i suoi impegni, non sempre ha il tempo di risponderci. Inoltre, se il destinatario del nostro messaggio ha molta corrispondenza o è abbonato a molte liste o gruppi di discussione, la sua "cassetta della posta" può essere molto affollata.

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zocram wrote:*   

> un altra cosa che cosa mette su /dev/agpgart??? nella configurazione che ho postato ho inserito intel i865?? va bene ? perchè non ce ne sono altri!!

 

Posta un lspci

----------

## 102376

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

0000:00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:01:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

0000:01:05.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)

0000:01:05.1 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ac)

0000:01:05.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)
```

----------

## 102376

un ulteriore problema quando accendo il pc gdm va in crash e devo riavviare xdm!!!

ERRORE: the greeater program appears to be crashing I will attempt to use a different one!! e mi attiva una interfaccia bruttissima !!!

poi se faccio restart xdm mi appare gdm in grafica!!!

puo dipendere dal accelerazione grafica???

----------

## otaku

 *zocram wrote:*   

> un ulteriore problema quando accendo il pc gdm va in crash e devo riavviare xdm!!!
> 
> ERRORE: the greeater program appears to be crashing I will attempt to use a different one!! e mi attiva una interfaccia bruttissima !!!
> 
> poi se faccio restart xdm mi appare gdm in grafica!!!
> ...

 

beh xdm non è brutto, va solo configurato...

mmm gdm non dovrebbe usare accellerazioni grafiche di alcuna sorta, però tutto è possibile

----------

## 102376

per il problema precedente nessun suggerimento?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai risolto come?

----------

## 102376

praticamente navigando per la rete e nei forum inglesi ho trovato una soluzione................

era tutto giusto ma  selezionando il DRM

```

Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i830 driver)  --->  si apre un sottomenu dove si seleziona il i915 al posto del i830 inoltre e si inserisce il modulo nel kernel i810 che si trova sopra!! tutto qua!!

```

poi nel file di xorg si modifica da

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Video"

    Driver      "i810"

    VendorName  "Intel Corp."

      BoardName   "852GM/852GME/855GM/855GME Chipset Graphics Controller"

    ChipSet "852GM/855GM"

    #VideoRam    65536

     #Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection 

```

IN

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Video"

    Driver      "i810"

    BusId "PCI:0:2:0"

    VendorName  "Intel"

      BoardName   "852GM/852GME/855GM/855GME Chipset Graphics Controller"

    ChipSet "852GM/855GM"

EndSection 

```

http://www.gepsware.it/portatile/index_ita.htm#video

----------

